
Microsoft acquires data modeling startup ADRM Software - data_ders
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/microsoft-acquires-data-modeling-startup-adrm-software/
======
data_ders
Looks like a fivetran compete to me,
[https://fivetran.com/](https://fivetran.com/)

